# Eckhert Place in San Antonio, TX



## imjoyce (Nov 6, 2009)

It's in RCI with no image.  Does anyone know anything about this place?  
Eckhert Place (#C038)  
6160 Eckhert Road 
San Antonio, TX  78240 
USA 
210/558-4676


----------



## Noni (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95135

Found this on google.

Hope it helps.


----------

